# Rotten Day....or Bad things come in 3's



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Just had to share this lousy day. 

Woke up late so when I got to work, I felt behind the 8 ball. Rather than sharpen my dull knife as I knew I should, I got right into chopping veggies for an order that had to go our. While slicing a carrot lengthwise, it rolled our from under my knife and the knife came down on the pad of my middle finger. I knew it wasn't good, but couldn't bring myself to look at it right away. I wrapped it in paper towels and held it over my head until I could gather the courage to bandage it. It probably could have used a couple of stitches, but I had food that had to go and couldn't spend 4 hours in the ER. Butterfly bandages work well enough...

When my first customer came in, I rang up the purchase and the register opened. Guess what? No money. I had been ripped off in the night. I always leave a small opening bank in the register overnight just in case someone should break in they won't trash the place looking for $. I spend the next hour and a half with the police. Funny thing, there was no evidence of a break in. No jimmied locks. No broken windows. Nothing. Inside job? I think so. I called the 2 kids who I suspect could have done it and told them that the cops took fingerprints and I asked them to hold off on the investigation to give the person time to return the money, no questions asked. Of course, there were no fingerprints taken. We'll see what happens.

So, on my way home, I stopped in another shop to see a friend. While waiting for a break in the traffic to make a left hand turn, I heard screeching tires and looked in my rearview mirror just in time to see a car about to climb into my back door. In keeping with the kind of day I was having, I covered my face and braced for whiplash. The car swerved just in time and blasted the horn as if I had done something wrong.

I came home and took a nap. Tomorrow is another day.:beer:


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh my, when I read, "rather than sharpen my dull knife" and saw carrots in the same sentence, knew we were in deep dodo!!
Let us know what happens with the missing money, wowzee hope it's not the employees.
And hopefully, you had your three, it's a new day!!!
Nan


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

lentil, I sure hope things get much better for you! You definitely desrve a nice long run of good luck.


----------

